# [Norwegian NR] 7.58 3x3 avg



## Shortey (Feb 7, 2017)

7,82, (8.42), 7.02, (6.91), 7.91

Finally a sub8 avg.


----------



## ChristianSena (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice! congrats.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2017)

The lighting seems awful!
I wonder if you could have done better with more light.

VGJ! Sub-8 is an impressive barrier!


----------

